
Danish amateur submariner admits to dismembering reporter - davesailer
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/danish-amateur-submariner-admits-to-dismembering-reporter/
======
dovdovdov
Sick story, but it's nice he comes clean. (even forcibly)

